# White Rock Decoys



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anybody have any opinions on White Rocks? They look good to me and have a great price.


----------



## PredHunter (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

http://www.whiterockdecoys.com/Store.html


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

PJ said:


> http://www.whiterockdecoys.com/Store.html


i'm sure this site will give you an honest/unbiased opinion


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

You could ask on our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/whiterockdecoys?ref=ts

Or here are some reviews off of HS.com

http://www.huntingsnows.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6311

Feel free to let me know if you have any questions.


----------

